# Routes in Mission Bay area?



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

Taking the family to SD this week and will be staying in the Mission Bay area. I've never cycled in SD, unless you count repeatedly crashing when a friend in Santee took me on way too advanced an MTB course for my skill level. 

Not sure if I'll be able to get out or not, but in case I do, any recommendations for good routes in the area? Or is there an online guide of some sort?


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Not sure what your riding level is but here is a pretty easy, nice ride.

http://efgh.com/bike/rmbay.htm

There is also a flat loop around Fiesta Island...good training, time trial stuff. Just south of Mission Bay.


----------

